# Help. Window 8 error message-- Service did not respond to the start or control req...



## clocert

MY window 8 system worked find just a few weeks ago, but now I can not get to some the system functions anymore in the Control Panel (like device manager, or change user account, or access task manager, and a few others. But not all of them bad, I can still do some of the functions in the Control Panel). Here is the error message --- " The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion". Any help will be appreciated..


----------



## clocert

*Update--A different message when I access task manager..*

Not all get the same message, When I try to access task manager, I got  "     C:/USERS..........Win/ group 2\5.task manger lnk.., unspecified error"


----------



## johnb35

Try doing a system restore back to a day it was working fine.  Another option would be to scan for malware using Malwarebytes.


----------



## clocert

Thanks, but restore function does not work (same error). Just found out all the functions in the control panel that do not work, they all have an ICON in the front, functions that do not have that ICON works fine. Wonder where is that ICON come from, must be put on there by something. I do have McAfee running all the time, wonder may be this McAfee did ??? (looks like all system change functions are protected from accessing)


----------



## johnb35

Do the following so we can see if maybe you got infected.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware *from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the *HijackThis* installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

*Vista and Windows 7 users must right click on the hijackthis icon and click on run as.  If the run as option doesn't appear then press and hold the shift key while right clicking on the icon to get it to appear.* 


Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

When the hijackthis log appears in a notepad file, click on the edit menu, click select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Come back to your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## clocert

I used both MaCfee and Norton scan the computer, nothing found. I really don't think it is caused by Virus, I have had many virus attacks before (on other computers), they always send a warning screen to me and told me my computer has virus now and ask me to purchase their software to clean it. Not this time, everything runs find if I don't change the system/parameters, there is no benefits to those hackers in this case.  I am thinking may be there is a system change bit needs to be turned on, or I may not have administrator Authorization, etc. on that line....The only thing I messed around lately was the MaCfee security software which came with the computer on day one, I turned some those features on or off, etc...did not change anything else, never download anything from internet either...I searched Macrosoft Support, found lots of hits on that error message, but none seems apply to my case (or I should say, I do not know which one apply to me)..But I still think this is a simple system setting issue, hope some one had this problem before.


----------



## anotherITguy

*MalwareBytes*

I agree, try MalwareBytes or system restore. If you are curious about _which services are not running, you can try services.msc. (Start Menu>type "services.msc"> click on the icon.)_


----------



## clocert

Problem solved. I had to call DELL software support, they said some of the website program that I used changed my account Administrator setting. I did not know they can do that, it is not a virus. Anyway, only took him 2 minutes to put the Administrator setting back on my ID.  He said DELL has a program to prevent this type thing happening again on my computer, but cost $109 for three years.  I did not purchase, I said I'll get the program if it happens again. So, thanks everyone..


----------



## Quickpaw

Seems strange for them to charge for what seems to be a bugfix. What "website program" are you referring to?


----------



## clocert

Dell did not tell me which website did that. (They probably don't know either.) They said, those websites altered my ID setting so to put their own programs onto my computer for whatever the reason.  Sounds like cookies, but looks like those websites went too far for that purpose.


----------



## clocert

I am back!  The same problem occurred again Today, Looks like I lost my Administrator authority again.  I can not do any of the system functions. same as last time.  Can any one tell me how to put Administrator setting back on my ID ?  (If I can do this myself, I don't have to call Dell, they did in 5 minutes last time, so should be pretty easy).  THANKS.


----------



## johnb35

Please follow the instructions from my original post about Malwarebytes and Hijackthis and post the logs.  I will also need for you to use hijacthis to post an uninstall list.

Open hijackthis, click on open misc tools section, click on uninstall manager, click on save list and save it somewhere.  Then copy and paste the contents back here.  

So I will need 3 logs when you return.


----------



## clocert

Suggested by a friend, I did a 'System Refresh' which is a new function on Windows 8. that fixed the problem. I lost a couple of installed programs that I have to reinstall them again. it took about 5 minutes, after that, everything is fine. no data/file lost. Thanks for the help, I'll keep the Malwarebytes in mind so that I can use it next time.


----------

